# Cricket, Gazelle or Silhouette Cutter



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi All!
I'm new here, I'm trying to make some Rhinestone T shirts with some friends for a hobby. 

I posted this in the Cutter section & they suggested I post here.

I'm trying to make some custom stencils, my friend has a Cricket Scrapbook cutter that she received as a gift & has never used. Can we use that to design & make custom stencils with that? 

I was also looking at Boss Cut Gazelle which comes with sofware to do Rhinestone projects.

Then there was the Silhouette SD I found 
which was in a cheaper price range. 
Our budget is about $300-$500. 

I have a Kandi Kane now but I'm going back & forth on which way would be best to apply the stones. 
Basically I'm trying to find the easiest/user friendly way to go. 

I understand you also need sticky tape to place your stencil on your shirt, can you please tell me what type of paper to get & where to buy it cheap? I'm not going to buy a lot, like I mentioned earlier, this is just going to be a hobby for a group of friends. 

Any feedback, tips & reviews on which machine or way to start would be appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Angel


----------

